

Seattle gaming startup Offbeat Creations acquired by Playdom - dnsworks
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/playdom_buys_social_media_gaming_startup_offbeat_creations.html 

======
dnsworks
Offbeat was one of my customers at my old application management company,
BitPusher. We've seen a good number of our Facebook gaming customers go
through acquisitions recently as that market grows and consolidates. My most
sincere congratulations to Chia, Robert, Tom, and everybody else at Offbeat
that we've worked with. Great job guys!

